# 87 nissan vg30 injector question



## southern94 (Jul 14, 2005)

3.0L v6 

when ever i turn the ignition key on gas poors into the motor flooding it where it wont start it does it like its relieveing pressure it is a TB injection motor. i had the injectors flowed and cleaned not to long ago. i have checked the hot wires to the injectors when the igntion keyis turned on and the gas is pooring and there is no signal being sent to the injectors to do that. anyone have a clue?


----------

